# BPM (business process management) on FreeBSD



## everypot (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking for a good open source BPM suite on FreeBSD. I have a small business and cannot afford to purchase an expensive commercial BPM suite, such those from Oracle, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2013)

Web searching on "open source business process management" finds some.  A couple of links:
http://www.softwareforenterprise.us/2009/03/13/list-of-top-open-source-bpm-workflow-solution/
http://www.bpmleader.com/2012/03/22/the-great-unknown-bpm-open-source/
http://www.processmaker.com/

I don't know if these systems have been ported to FreeBSD.  Certainly a lot of the dependencies like web servers and databases are already ported.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 27, 2013)

everypot said:
			
		

> I have a small business and cannot afford to purchase an expensive commercial BPM suite, such those from Oracle, etc.


Oracle can go fly a kite.

At the worst job that I ever worked at there was an Oracle DB dev chick who had "Oracle" tattooed at the base of her hairline on the back of her neck.  Officially, weird.


----------



## AJ-BSD (Feb 27, 2013)

johnblue said:
			
		

> At the worst job that I ever worked at there was an Oracle DB dev chick who had "Oracle" tattooed at the base of her hairline on the back of her neck.  Officially, weird.



what the heck


----------

